# Amir Khan v Chris Algieri, Fortuna v Vasquez - PBC on Spike TV



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Didn't see a thread on this fight tonight. Who y'all got? I'm going with Amir UD :bbb


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

im on fortuna for one unit

taller, longer and in all likelihood stronger. rehydrated to 147 in the cotto fight

i have an action plays on khan decision hedged with algieri +1000


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

Feather fisted Algieri has been hand picked to make Khan look good.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Of course this isn't a great fight, but it's a better fight than it's being given credit for.

It's just horrible timing for Khan to face Algieri. After the Pac-Algieri mismatch no high level fighter is going to get much credit for beating Algieri.

Personally, i like Algieri, but i think this will be a wide UD for Khan.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Fortuna-Vasquez is a quality fight. I'm definitely going with Vasquez in that one.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Fortuna-Vasquez is a quality fight. I'm definitely going with Vasquez in that one.


Yeah I'm more excited about that one than I am about Algieri-Khan.

I'm going with Fortuna though. I think Fortuna is the truth.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Yeah I'm more excited about that one than I am about Algieri-Khan.
> 
> I'm going with Fortuna though. I think Fortuna is the truth.


i dont know if fortuna is "the truth" but javier is a dibella/sampson/haymon fighter and it is a dibella/sampson/haymon fight card


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Khan ud
Vasquez ud


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Think Khan ko's him tbh


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

GP can make any fight look great... But like it's been said, no top fighter is getting much credit for beating Algieri immediately after he got battered by Pac. Khan UD.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> GP can make any fight look great... But like it's been said, no top fighter is getting much credit for beating Algieri immediately after he got battered by Pac. Khan UD.


True and true


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> True and true


Top quality videos. Glad you posted it, didn't know they had one for this fight.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Top quality videos. Glad you posted it, didn't know they had one for this fight.


I think GP might be an Amir Khan fan on the quiet. They did a promo for Khan vs. Alexander too and GP don't really post that many promos considering how many big fights there are.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> i dont know if fortuna is "the truth" but javier is a dibella/sampson/haymon fighter and it is a dibella/sampson/haymon fight card


I've been riding with Fortuna for a while now. I'm a big fan. He can do a lot in that ring and while he may have some defensive flaws that only makes him more fun to watch. Love his accuracy, explosiveness, combo punching and power. Just a lot of fun. he's like a hybrid of pacquiao and sergio martinez


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm far more excited about the undercard match up. Khan seems to have the faster hands and a little more pop. Even if he gets a bit careless, Algieri doesn't have the pop to really make him pay.

This has the looks of 12 predictable rounds. Hope I'm wrong, I love watching Khan do the Bambi dance.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I've been riding with Fortuna for a while now. I'm a big fan. He can do a lot in that ring and while he may have some defensive flaws that only makes him more fun to watch. Love his accuracy, explosiveness, combo punching and power. Just a lot of fun. he's like a hybrid of pacquiao and sergio martinez


he's definitely fun to watch. I don't have a huge interest in rooting for or against him, but I am always interested in watching him.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I've been riding with Fortuna for a while now. I'm a big fan. He can do a lot in that ring and while he may have some defensive flaws that only makes him more fun to watch. Love his accuracy, explosiveness, combo punching and power. Just a lot of fun. he's like a hybrid of pacquiao and sergio martinez


right now, i have fortuna pegged as more of a zab judah with better footwork. if he can develop his right hand(he did hurt cotto with the punch) he has the skill set to become a very good fighter if he has solid punch resistance which has yet to be tested


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> right now, i have fortuna pegged as more of a zab judah with better footwork. if he can develop his right hand(he did hurt cotto with the punch) he has the skill set to become a very good fighter if he has solid punch resistance which has yet to be tested


Judah may be a good comparison but I don't think he is as slick as prime Judah was or as defensively minded. Judah also threw some pretty good combos when he was young. I'd say he was more aggressive and reckless than Judah, hence the Pacquiao comparison. I've noticed Fortuna has a susceptibility to getting countered or leaving himself open. hopefully he tightens up his defense a bit because vasquez is a solid fighter.



JeffJoiner said:


> he's definitely fun to watch. I don't have a huge interest in rooting for or against him, but I am always interested in watching him.


definitely.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Divi253 said:


> GP can make any fight look great... But like it's been said, no top fighter is getting much credit for beating Algieri immediately after he got battered by Pac. Khan UD.


This is the problem, Algieri is not a bad fighter but he got destroyed by Pac let him at least get a tune up and get a win

Its not even like fighting Maidana who made the Floyd fights competitive, Algieri got straight up destroyed its a terrible fight


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> This is the problem, Algieri is not a bad fighter but he got destroyed by Pac let him at least get a tune up and get a win
> 
> Its not even like fighting Maidana who made the Floyd fights competitive, Algieri got straight up destroyed its a terrible fight


He's fighting the guy who got destroyed by the guy who got shut out by the guy he wants to fight.

Really, there's no way for Khan to look good here, either.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Judah may be a good comparison but I don't think he is as slick as prime Judah was or as defensively minded. Judah also threw some pretty good combos when he was young. I'd say he was more aggressive and reckless than Judah, hence the Pacquiao comparison. I've noticed Fortuna has a susceptibility to getting countered or leaving himself open. hopefully he tightens up his defense a bit because vasquez is a solid fighter.
> 
> definitely.







judah was pretty reckless early in his career, somewhat normal for a guy that falls in love with his power as is the case with fortuna.

zab was also a front runner which could be the same with javier. if fortuna takes his time tonight and doesnt go for broke and gas out he is going to beat vasquez to the punch throughout the fight. im not sure why its a pick em when their level of opposition has been similar with neither fighter winning more impressively than the other and bryan already haven been stopped on his feet.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Easy work for King Khan.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> This is the problem, Algieri is not a bad fighter but he got destroyed by Pac let him at least get a tune up and get a win
> 
> Its not even like fighting Maidana who made the Floyd fights competitive, Algieri got straight up destroyed its a terrible fight


A Maidana rematch (a fight Maidana deserves) is a billion times better fight than Khan fighting Algieri, first fight was a classic and the 2nd one would be as well, styles make fights and Khan vs Maidana is guaranteed fireworks.

But why the fuck would he fight Maidana again (or Thurman) when he can get 1.5M for fighting Algieri?, the only puncher who he could face that gives him a huge payday is Brook because of UK PPV, he would get paid well vs Maidana and Thurman but not much more than tonight you would think because Maidana and Thurman would be getting more than Algieri.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Khan W 12. I could see Khan getting the KO sometime late, but I really feel that Algieri has something to prove and will be on his A game tonight. Khan W 12 in an interesting boxing match. I feel that Khan will win anywhere from 8 to 11 rounds.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

JeffJoiner said:


> He's fighting the guy who got destroyed by the guy who got shut out by the guy he wants to fight.
> 
> Really, there's no way for Khan to look good here, either.


Yeah its terrible, I really hope he doesnt get Floyd because his next fight will have to be against someone coming off a win



shenmue said:


> A Maidana rematch (a fight Maidana deserves) is a billion times better fight than Khan fighting Algieri, first fight was a classic and the 2nd one would be as well, styles make fights and Khan vs Maidana is guaranteed fireworks.
> 
> But why the fuck would he fight Maidana again (or Thurman) when he can get 1.5M for fighting Algieri?, the only puncher who he could face that gives him a huge payday is Brook because of UK PPV, he would get paid well vs Maidana and Thurman but not much more than tonight you would think because Maidana and Thurman would be getting more than Algieri.


Yeah thats what im saying Maidana didnt get destroyed by Mayweather so even coming off a loss he is a good fight for anyone

Yeah its true Brook is the only fight he would get a much bigger purse, Thurman, Porter, Algieri could all be around the same so he would always choose the easiest


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Khan UD
Vasquez UD

I was impressed by Vasquez beating Jose Felix Jr.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

This thing starts in an hour right?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> This thing starts in an hour right?


20 minutes i think.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> 20 minutes i think.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

It'll be interesting to see how Khan deals with an opponent that has a size/reach advantage over him. Algieri is a better fighter than Brook's last two opponents as well, if we're comparing British welters.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


>


Sorry man, looks like you were right.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

War Algieri!!!!!!! (Khan wins pretty much every round in a dull one sided run, pot shotting and clinch fest affair)


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

My man Fortuna by decision.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

The Sweet Science said:


> My man Fortuna by decision.


:good my pick as well.

Or TKO.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> :good my pick as well.
> 
> Or TKO.


Always possible. He hits fast and hard.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

The Sweet Science said:


> Always possible. He hits fast and hard.


And vasquez has been stopped before.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Round 1 Fortuna 10-9

Fortuna looks good, but must be careful about swinging so recklessly.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone got a decent stream? I'm on about 10 frames per second here.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Round 2 was close, but I think Fortuna got it 10-9.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Round 3: Fortuna 10-9
Round 4: Vasquez 10-9


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Round 5: Fortuna 10-9 in a competitive round.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Impressive performance by fortuna so far.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Round 6: Fortuna 10-9


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

69-64 Fortuna


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

I was about to score the round for Vasquez, but Fortuna had a real strong finish to the round, which I think won it for him 10-9.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Round 7: 10-9 Fortuna


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Neither of these guys are nearly as good as Miura and Uchiyama.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

i thought this site was closed forever, tried many times the last few days.
i see CHB is like jhonny gonzalezâ€¦when you believe he's done, comes back strong.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Round 8: Vasquez 10-9


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> i thought this site was closed forever, tried many times the last few days.
> i see CHB is like jhonny gonzalez&#8230;when you believe he's done, comes back strong.


I was thinking the same thing. I would've missed some of you guys. It's good to be back. :happy


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Round 10: Vasquez 10-9


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Round 11: A close round, but I am going to say Vasquez barely got it. 10-9 Vasquez.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Round 12: Clear for Fortuna, 10-9.

116-112 Fortuna for the win on my card.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

9-3 Fortuna for me in a strange and at times dull scrappy fight.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

The right decision.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

anybody else not that entertained by that fight. 

They were throwing a lot of power punches but it was very sloppy at times with awkward exchanges


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Man I hope Algieri can land something big would be so good to see Khan get ktfo


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Kimbo vs Shamrock
That's what's up


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Windmiller said:


> anybody else not that entertained by that fight.
> 
> They were throwing a lot of power punches but it was very sloppy at times with awkward exchanges


yeah it started good they landed decent shots but towards the end the punches were just thrown with bad technique


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> anybody else not that entertained by that fight.
> 
> They were throwing a lot of power punches but it was very sloppy at times with awkward exchanges


Nah youre crazy as fuck if you didnt enjoy that at least a little bit.

Both were exchanging, standing their ground it was an exciting fight


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> anybody else not that entertained by that fight.
> 
> They were throwing a lot of power punches but it was very sloppy at times with awkward exchanges


Agree, it wasn't bad, but it wasn't exactly a great fight either. Some decent action at times, that was all.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Nah youre crazy as fuck if you didnt enjoy that at least a little bit.
> 
> Both were exchanging, standing their ground it was an exciting fight


Too sloppy, especially at the end. They were both missing a lot, and their stamina was pretty bad, especially Vasquez. The stupid PBC crew counted punches landing on the back of the head as punches landed. Said Fortuna landed a four punch combination, but he landed on Vasquez's shoulder, arm, and the back of the head. Only one actually landed.

It started out good, but then just dulled out. Not what I would call exciting, though.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

The Sweet Science said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I would've missed some of you guys. It's good to be back. :happy


:thumbsup


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Good to see you guys! 

I had a little bet on Khan rnds 4-6 and another on Khan win,but had a tiny nibble at Chris getting out that cage with a new trainer and I hope he makes for a good scrap.

God I'm a sad cunt.Being happy about the site being up.ops


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Go Khan! 

I think he's going to dominate this fight. Just a terrible stylistic match-up for Algieri. 

I'd be amazingly impressed if Algieri beats Khan.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Cool how Jim Rosenthal made it sound like Floyd is a BN subscriber.:lol:


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Hunter wearing sunglasses... Lol.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Impressive movement from Chris.
This could be good....op


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Khan has no power at all


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Algieri not too bad as the aggressor, but Khan is looking more dominant on the backfoot. 

Khan is too fast for Algieri. 

Holy shit, Khan staggered.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Khan round.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Amir seems a tad flustered.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Khan's chin, ffs.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Algieri already pleasantly surprised me :lol:

I think Sexy Sergio was right.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes, let Algieri out the cage! :ibutt :lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Great shot from Algieri. Khan nicked it for me though.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Algieri came to fight.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

How fast was Chris taking centre ring there?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Great shot from Algieri. Khan nicked it for me though.


Bay-beeee!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Algieri doesn't look too bad on the front-foot.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm amazed that Khan got wobbled by Chris fucking Algieri. 

Khan will win though.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I think Algieri is hoping to make Amir gas.
Like the fight but Khan gets the rounds.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Divi253 said:


> Yes, let Algieri out the cage! :ibutt :lol:


Pac is lucky, this Algieri stops him, he was about to get let out the cage but got knocked down so his trainer kept him locked in


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Algieri doesn't look too bad on the front-foot.


Yeah surprising right? Looks strong too.



PityTheFool said:


> Bay-beeee!


(sun)


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Algieri doesn't look too bad on the front-foot.


Not bad at all.Playing the hunter well.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Algieri needs to throw counters same time as Khan


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh, Algieri hurt by Khan, but it wasn't too bad. Algieri should have a good chin. Survived some punishment from Provodnikov.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Algieri eating straights like candy. Damn, they're popping his head back hard.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

This is a good fight!


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

LOL at anyone saying Khan has improved, Thurman takes his head off, even Berto would ko him


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Khan winning all three rounds, 10-9 on my card.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Chris may have nicked the 3rd! 

Close round. 

29-28

Khan!


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Pac is lucky, this Algieri stops him, he was about to get let out the cage but got knocked down so his trainer kept him locked in


Pac put a lock on that cage with that knock down, damn shame. :verysad


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Clear Khan rounds but like Algieri's versatility here.
You have to think he's not feeling any power from Khan.
How the fuck can Rawlings say they were cheering Amir there? :huh

To be so confident moving forward when Khan is throwing fast combos that are landing means Chris must be unimpressed with Khan's power.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Lol Floyd will kill Khan


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah surprising right? Looks strong too.
> 
> (sun)


Yeah, I'm actually impressed. I thought he wouldn't know what to do tracking down Khan on the front-foot. I feel bad that Algieri took this fight. It's such a bad style match-up, and I think another loss will put him back bad.

He matches up better against Crawford, Matthysse, Postol, Garcia, etc.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Algieri's timing with the overhand right makes me think Khan should stay away from Marquez despite his stylistic advantage.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck, Algieri is hitting Khan hard! Man, Algieri is making a good account for himself.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I did not see this fight going like this at all.


----------



## tonys333 (Jun 5, 2013)

This is a good fight but Floyd would destroy Khan would land his straight right every time he throws it.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, Algieri is really fighting like a mad-man. Fucking hell!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Khan needs to stop moving so much. He keeps getting in position to get caught with leads while wheeling away.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Khan struggling with this feather fisted chump


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Algieri is fighting like a guy who's happy to give up rounds because he feels he can stop him.Thar was his best round yet.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

38-38

Close round again.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I never thought this fight would be so exciting in the first 4 rounds, how can you not be a fan of Algieri


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Khan repeatedly getting tagged with that right hand. If Algieri had a shred of power he might be dangerous.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Why these mofos only showing Khans landed punches


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Never mind, Floyd, Brook will KO Khan.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Khan needs to stop moving so much. He keeps getting in position to get caught with leads while wheeling away.


Does it not look to you that Chris is happy to ship punches because he knows they're not hurting?


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Algieris been let out of the cage


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> I never thought this fight would be so exciting in the first 4 rounds, how can you not be a fan of Algieri


Because he takes himself too seriously and smells of avocado.


----------



## tonys333 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Algieri's timing with the overhand right makes me think Khan should stay away from Marquez despite his stylistic advantage.


I agree I think Marquez knocks Khan out with an overhand right counter. Khan might have a stylistic advantages but Marquez is great at timing and counter punching an I think he would catch khan an put him to sleep.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Good to se ths raggedy-ass website back online.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Khan is not doing as well as I thought he would.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Hope Algieri knocks him out


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

48-47

Khan.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, Algieri is really hammering Khan. It looks like Algieri is landing the better punches, but he's being outlanded.

I'd have loved to watch Algieri/Crawford. Idiot decided to chase the money instead of the better fight.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Kieran said:


> Never mind, Floyd, Brook will KO Khan.


I said this from day one, Collazo was just lost and Alexander always stands there looking for counters

Anyone with good footspeed and power stop Khan - Brook, Thurman, Porter


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Love it when cherry picking backfires


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Chris is a S&C coach (or something similar), he can keep this pace all night long.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Man,this shit is getting emotional.I fuckin missed you fuckers!
@Hands of Iron @Felix @SJS20 @Jack @DBerry. And Vino

And all my other friends who make me forget what a pathetic cunt I am for missing a forum and guys I'll never meet.
I thank you all:clap:

Get the fuck in here with the rest of the brothers!


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Algieris been let out of the cage


This. lol


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

58-56

Khan.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I know Khan can be a bit of a dick but I'm a little sad at the thought that even if he gets a stoppage,all this is showing is that a Thurman or maybe even a Porter would steamroller him.
He's entertaining regardless of anything else.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

No wayKhan beats Mayweather. As fast as he is. He doean't have the rng IQ ro beat Floyd.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Hoping Algeri pulls it out. Mayweather can fight him and win an easy 49th fight.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Khan has recouped the last two rounds.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Hoping Algeri pulls it out. Mayweather can fight him and win an easy 49th fight.


Who wants to see that?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Algieri just doesn't hit hard enough


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Algieri needs to cut off the ring using jabs


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Khan looking more comfortable now.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

68-65

Khan.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I hate the way they're talking about Amir connecting as if it's the ams.atsch 
There's nothing in them.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Chacal said:


> Algieri just doesn't hit hard enough


Hes showing the blue print for everyone, definitely for Brook who has power and speed, now we know why Khan has been ducking Brook


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm really liking this ref. Who is he?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Think Amir must be felling it if Hunter shoring like that.
I think he's fucked.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

if Chris punched any harder Khan woulda done a bambi impression


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I think Khan's head isn't fully clear.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

77 -75

Khan.

Better round for Chris there.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I'm really liking this ref. Who is he?


Really good,alas I don't know who it is.:sad2


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I said from before Khan is the same fighter he just throws less and added a clinch to his game

Hes still wide open for all the same shots as before and never looks comfortable, if he doesnt fight Floyd next he will lose his next fight because everyone at 147 is a puncher

Pac would demolish him


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Khan has literally no chin, and Algieri practically has zero power :lol:

Good close fight though


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

6-4 to khan for me.

algieri is actually cementing his world class potential/ability here.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Mayweather would clown Khan.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Mayweather would clown Khan.


He sure would, only guy I'd like to see Floyd face at the moment is Lara.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

87 -84

Khan.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> I said from before Khan is the same fighter he just throws less and added a clinch to his game
> 
> Hes still wide open for all the same shots as before and never looks comfortable, if he doesnt fight Floyd next he will lose his next fight because everyone at 147 is a puncher
> 
> Pac would demolish him


he is just unable to add the gear change from offense and defence. jabbing and moving to his left is beautiful. holding his guard in the pocket is world class, throwing combinations and mixing it to the body. but he leaves himself so open when he goes from one to the other.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Virgil is getting in Khan's ass.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Algieri definitely effected by that right uppercut. He's sluggish after eating it despite coming forward with fight.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

97 -93

Khan.

What heart from Algieri, great right at the end but Khan landed too many effective clean punches.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

When Amir gets a clean shot like that and Algieri walks right through it you know there's a real lack of power.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Tage_West said:


> he is just unable to add the gear change from offense and defence. jabbing and moving to his left is beautiful. holding his guard in the pocket is world class, throwing combinations and mixing it to the body. but he leaves himself so open when he goes from one to the other.


Yeah little mistakes that will catch him out everytime, he will never be elite its too late to change his bad habits


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

My admiration for Algieri has gone from nothing to immense in one night.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Man,this shit is getting emotional.I fuckin missed you fuckers!
> 
> @*Hands of Iron*
> @*Felix*
> ...


What's going on in here, don't tell me the fight's on now!? Fuck, I would have loved to have watched it.......


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

106 -103

Khan.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

This is a good example of a fight that is competitive but not necessarily close. Algieri won maybe 3 rounds, but in each one he makes Amir work so hard and the rounds are close.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Virgil Hunter is delusional if he believes that shit.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Someone should make a petition for Khan to fight Thurman next :rofl


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Can is a sitting duck for the right hand, mayweather eats him alive


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

115-113 Khan


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

I think the announcers on Boxnation will slit their wrists if Khan loses this fight.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

DBerry said:


> What's going on in here, don't tell me the fight's on now!? Fuck, I would have loved to have watched it.......


Khan has won wide but it's looked very bad as the showcase for Amir.
A Thurman would utterly destroy Amir.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

8-4 Khan


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I hope Algieri doesn't get a hometown decision. He won the EVT but he didn't win more rounds. Disappointed in Khan.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Haha... Algieri acting like he won. Okay then, m8.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Even if Khan wins this, he's really been exposed. He's not gonna get a fight with Floyd, unless Floyd just wants to pad his record.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Close fight.

Wouldn't be surprised if Algieri gets the decision even if I don't agree with it in the slightest.
Khan is exposed, and Algieri has Malignaggi like power.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> My admiration for Algieri has gone from nothing to immense in one night.


Didn't you see his fight against Ruslan? He's got serious heart.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Kieran said:


> Haha... Algieri acting like he won. Okay then, m8.


To him he probably feels like he did he was blocking alot, just didnt land enough punches


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Khan won the fight, but didn't look great in the process.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Algieri definitely effected by that right uppercut. He's sluggish after eating it despite coming forward with fight.


That was a worrying fight as an indicator of Amir's future tonight.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

115 -113

Khan wins! 

Great heart and show by Chris Algieri, he won the event for sure. 

Khan needs to fight Thurman next. That will be the ultimate test for both fighters. This wasn't the performance we were expecting from him. He beat Algieri but Chris was making him work for it.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Them Bones said:


> Didn't you see his fight against Ruslan? He's got serious heart.


Yeah i became a fan then, he fought with one eye from round 2 and boxed beautifully against a beast


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Haha... Algieri acting like he won. Okay then, m8.


Nah, I think he's just happy that he did really well, and was able to be the aggressor. JDJ has to know that he lost.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Haha... Algieri acting like he won. Okay then, m8.


True. Sweet, sweet redemption though.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

algeri won fans while khan still looks fraudy

stop talking about floyd please

Brook and Thurman would of killed him


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Didn't you see his fight against Ruslan? He's got serious heart.


I had to watch it on the iPad because I had my daughter and sort of skimmed through it.ops


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Experience wise Algieri has a long way to go he could become good


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Official Cards: 117-111, 117-111, 115-113 

Amir Khan wins by UD.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

good fight.

technical and sharp from both guys.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Algieri is a lucky guy. This fight has solidified him as a trialhorse.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

So he loses 4-5 rounds against Algieri, lets see if people are still picking him to beat Floyd


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

No way is he fighting Mayweather next.

Brook has a better chance.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Where does Amir go from here? Who over there would buy that PPV?
Bit worried for the lad in fighting terms.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Yeah i became a fan then, he fought with one eye from round 2 and boxed beautifully against a beast


Yeah, and in a tiny-ass ring too iirc.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Right man won, glad. Really hope Khan doesn't get Floyd next though.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Khan talking about himself in the third person... What a prick. Hope Floyd keeps him waiting a year, doesn't fight him and then Khan has to fight to fight Frankie Gavin in 2016.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Props to Algieri!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Unless I see an earth shattering upset tomorrow I think Kell destroys Amir.
It's a hollow victory at the worst possible time.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

In slow motion and no sound I have Algieri winning by 10th round TKO


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

If Algieri could punch he would have stopped Khan.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

PityTheFool said:


> Unless I see an earth shattering upset tomorrow I think Kell destroys Amir.
> It's a hollow victory at the worst possible time.


Amir said in an interview Brook will just hope to land a lucky punch in the fight

He knows Brook will KO him but hes using the word 'lucky' as the excuse


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

I knew Algieri would give him problems. Khan struggles with taller, longer fighters. 

This matchup -- a lose-lose one -- was always gonna' be difficult to campaign for Mayweather. People overlooked Algieri and didn't consider him a worthy opponent. Looking good against him was never going to be a simple task.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Brook will outshine Khan tomorrow. This does not warrant a Floyd fight at all. 

I'd like to see Kell get that fight.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Where does Amir go from here? Who over there would buy that PPV?
> Bit worried for the lad in fighting terms.


I think Mayweather would take the fight and clown Khan. It will easily sell 800K+ buys, which is fine considering how much money Mayweather made for Showtime against Pacquiao.

If Khan doesn't get the Mayweather fight, there are plenty of fighters who will see this tape and figure they can bomb him out. Thurman, Porter, Maidana, hell Errol Spence would all want that fight. And a domestic showdown with Kell always remains.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

This is the problem if Mayweather fights Khan they literally have to use Khan's 'style' as the selling point of the fight

When do you ever hear someone say im going to fight (Name) because they have the style to beat me lol


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Those feather-fisted flurries are not going to trouble durable top-level guys. It comes down to whether Khan can stay on his toes for 12 rounds without getting clocked, and I think against a certain level of opponent, he is going to get hit and KO'd. He leaks too many shots over the course of a fight.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

As much as I wanted Khan to get the Mayweather fight, it shouldn't happen off the back of that. 

Khan still hasn't convinced me he's tough enough for 147. And unfortunately for him, Brook will obviously look good tomorrow night -- as he's fighting a much lower quality of opponent -- and further fuel the demand for a fight. He'll settle for him (after being rejected by Mayweather), and he'll lose by TKO. There's no way he survives against Brook if he fights like that again.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

6-6 or 7-5 Khan, so much holding and running from khan, got caught with better shots but nicked rounds with those flurries he does, if he was in with a puncher he would have been in trouble.


----------



## 46chicken69 (Jun 5, 2013)

algieri better than i thought. as many times as algieri caught khan with the right hand, floyd would light khans ass up with his. that ref was terrible. spikes announcing team makes me want to puke.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> I think Mayweather would take the fight and clown Khan. It will easily sell 800K+ buys, which is fine considering how much money Mayweather made for Showtime against Pacquiao.
> 
> If Khan doesn't get the Mayweather fight, there are plenty of fighters who will see this tape and figure they can bomb him out. Thurman, Porter, Maidana, hell Errol Spence would all want that fight. And a domestic showdown with Kell always remains.


Like I've said mate,for all Amir can be annoying outside of the ring,I don't want to see him out of the mix because he has appeal but the problem is he's not as exciting in the Blue Ribbon division,and worse still,he seems to have no power.
And you know better than me about buys over there so I wouldn't even try to question that.But putting myself in the shoes of guys who haven't followed Khan's career like we've been able to do here,I'd be unhappy if that was Floyd's next fight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Well, Algieri is immensely better than people thought. As I said, it was weird seeing people think Broner would beat Algieri. Algieri made short work of Emmanuel Taylor and had a close fight with Provodnikov in his first ever step-up in class.

Really, I wish he would've taken the Crawford fight instead. It would've been a better fight because I think Khan was all wrong for Algieri, still is even though he struggled.

Algieri impressed me tonight. I wasn't expecting him to fight so well off the front-foot. I was thinking it'd be Khan/Alexander as I've never pictures Algieri leading so well. I'm wondering what he weighed that night, though. Looked like the bigger man in the ring to be honest. I'm also wondering where he'll end up. He has options at both weight classes, but he looked pretty huge in the ring against Khan. Looked pretty cut and dry at 147 lbs. I'm not sure if he's moving back down.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Watch the Khan fan boys big up the bum Algieri.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

A gun shy past prime post ktfo6 pac beat algieris ass easy work.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

OneTime said:


> Watch the Khan fan boys big up the bum Algieri.


I thought everyone knew Khan was nowhere near Pac's leve


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Well, Algieri is immensely better than people thought. As I said, it was weird seeing people think Broner would beat Algieri. Algieri made short work of Emmanuel Taylor and had a close fight with Provodnikov in his first ever step-up in class.
> 
> Really, I wish he would've taken the Crawford fight instead. It would've been a better fight because I think Khan was all wrong for Algieri, still is even though he struggled.
> 
> Algieri impressed me tonight. I wasn't expecting him to fight so well off the front-foot. I was thinking it'd be Khan/Alexander as I've never pictures Algieri leading so well. I'm wondering what he weighed that night, though. Looked like the bigger man in the ring to be honest. I'm also wondering where he'll end up. He has options at both weight classes, but he looked pretty huge in the ring against Khan. Looked pretty cut and dry at 147 lbs. I'm not sure if he's moving back down.


Well said.A showcase has actually turned into a "show-up" of how vulnerable Amir still is,although I don't think he could go back to 140 because that was a big problem draining himself when he's already chinny.

Hunter will be giving him dog's abuse.I remember when they first got together I got a vibe that he knew he had a _lot_ to unlearn and learn with Khan.
I reckon he's wondering the same thing right now.His chin was in the air far too much.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

That was highly entertaining. As much as I dislike Amir, he's been in a lot of entertaining fights. 

Maybe be mayweather wants to be the good guy in a promotion for once and books him.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Well, I don't think Khan/Bradley is 50-50 anymore. I think Bradley beats Khan now.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> That was highly entertaining. As much as I dislike Amir, he's been in a lot of entertaining fights.
> 
> Maybe be mayweather wants to be the good guy in a promotion for once and books him.


Hi Jeff.Good to see you enjoying U2.They're not cool now but in 1983 they turned my head into becoming a proper music fan young.First gig I saw live in '87.

Anyhoo,much as I was pleased for Algieri for a great showing,and more importantly,even though I can often be the first to say if Amir's been a knob,I have always maintained he is must watch,and I think that was a damaging win for him tonight,if you get what I mean?
I honestly thought him and Brook were close but I can see at least 5 of the top 10 bulldozing him and I'd hate to see him out of the mix and he can't go back to 140 if he wanted to IMHO.
He's got a problem after tonight.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Hi Jeff.Good to see you enjoying U2.They're not cool now but in 1983 they turned my head into becoming a proper music fan young.First gig I saw live in '87.
> 
> Anyhoo,much as I was pleased for Algieri for a great showing,and more importantly,even though I can often be the first to say if Amir's been a knob,I have always maintained he is must watch,and I think that was a damaging win for him tonight,if you get what I mean?
> I honestly thought him and Brook were close but I can see at least 5 of the top 10 bulldozing him and I'd hate to see him out of the mix and he can't go back to 140 if he wanted to IMHO.
> He's got a problem after tonight.


Theyve been favorites of mine for a long time. I was broke living in a small town that never got concerts in 87. Caught their 360 tour a few years back though.

But Khan typically entertains. And this is entertainment.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> That was a worrying fight as an indicator of Amir's future tonight.


You said it. I'm running out of patience waiting for him to prove he's elite. And once upon a time he looked on his way. Sure, he was probably thrown off by Algieri coming to brawl with a Peterson-like template, but it was more than that. For some reason his peripheral vision is useless and unless he anticipates a counter based on muscle memory drills, his reflexes can't save him from a single lead. Everyone could tell me they already knew Khan would never make it, but I've rarely been as disappointed in him.

I'm so tired of young fighters sucking. And I mean that with no disrespect to Algieri who showed a whole different look and impressed. But every time we see a young fighter full of talent, we see setback after setback.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> You said it. I'm running out of patience waiting for him to prove he's elite. And once upon a time he looked on his way. Sure, he was probably thrown off by Algieri coming to brawl with a Peterson-like template, but it was more than that. For some reason his peripheral vision is useless and unless he anticipates a counter based on muscle memory drills, his reflexes can't save him from a single lead. Everyone could tell me they already knew Khan would never make it, but I've rarely been as disappointed in him.
> 
> I'm so tired of young fighters sucking. And I mean that with no disrespect to Algieri who showed a whole different look and impressed. But every time we see a young fighter full of talent, we see setback after setback.


I don't know if I already mentioned it but when Hunter came on board,he sounded to me like he was worried about the task ahead because he had that massive problem of "unlearning" a fighter.
I thought the Alexander fight on second viewing showed that he isn't as tight as we maybe thought and tonight I reckon Virgil will be very concerned about where to go from here.
"Silly ass punches" I think Virgil said.Anyone with power will be licking their lips at the thought of a Khan fight.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I don't know if I already mentioned it but when Hunter came on board,he sounded to me like he was worried about the task ahead because he had that massive problem of "unlearning" a fighter.
> I thought the Alexander fight on second viewing showed that he isn't as tight as we maybe thought and tonight I reckon Virgil will be very concerned about where to go from here.
> "Silly ass punches" I think Virgil said.Anyone with power will be licking their lips at the thought of a Khan fight.


Yeah it's looking like a tall order, especially with Khan now at 28. And I agree, looking back it wasn't as tight as it might have looked on the night.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

I give Khan fans shit, but I like the kid fine, and I don't blame him for chasing big fights and all, but man he looked like shit tonight. If Algeri had any real power he would have sparked Khan out tonight. I also thought those cards were shitty, Algeri deserved better. I gave Algeri 1,3,4,5,10,12...and had it a draw but still expected Khan to get the nod, but 117-111, bullshit...that's retard shit.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

I still think Khan could make a fight with Floyd close in terms of winning rounds, but it's pretty clear (to me anyway) Brook is the better more complete fighter.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

I might be in the minority who didn't think Khan looked that terrible. Algeri is a tough cookie. He was very aggressive today. Certainly put up a better fight then Alexander did.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2013)

thehook13 said:


>


Holy shit. He uppercut some Down's Syndrome into Algieri.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Leo said:


> Holy shit. He uppercut some Down's Syndrome into Algieri.


He looks zombified there!


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Man,this shit is getting emotional.I fuckin missed you fuckers!
> 
> @Hands of Iron
> @Felix
> ...


Haha! Gayyyy! I managed to stay awake until the ringwalks and then I nodded off! Seen the result, but what was the fight actually like? I've read the scores were a wider than they ought to have been. Is that right? Surely a 'functional' win over a cherry-pick isn't the way to Mayweather?


----------



## Someguy101 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> You said it. I'm running out of patience waiting for him to prove he's elite. And once upon a time he looked on his way. Sure, he was probably thrown off by Algieri coming to brawl with a Peterson-like template, but it was more than that. For some reason his peripheral vision is useless and unless he anticipates a counter based on muscle memory drills, his reflexes can't save him from a single lead. Everyone could tell me they already knew Khan would never make it, but I've rarely been as disappointed in him.
> 
> I'm so tired of young fighters sucking. And I mean that with no disrespect to Algieri who showed a whole different look and impressed. But every time we see a young fighter full of talent, we see setback after setback.


DUde you should be studying for your exam!! Not here.

Anyway Khan's alot like RJJ he was always all about speed. As you get older your speed slows & like Ricky Hatton (who was a brawler) other trainers (in this scenario Virgil) are trying to turn a guy who is (was?) fast into a technician - doesn't work. You can't retrain @ like others say 28 like you can at 18 / 21.

All in all I think Roach was the only trainer for Khan. The problem is Khan in his heart is not a fighter so will always come unstuck. I honestly feel there is no way for Khan to make elite now, it's simply too late to change his style and his flaws are many.

Brook would utterly dismantle him. Khan could get Brook in Wembley @ 80,000 capacity and get at least Â£5 - Â£10 million like Froch / Groves but he won't take it. When a boxer turns that sum down you know they don't believe in themselves. He won't get that with Mayweather.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

:lol: Just on PBC youtube channel. It's clear they buy views for their videos. Haymon....:sad5


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Unless I see an earth shattering upset tomorrow I think Kell destroys Amir.
> It's a hollow victory at the worst possible time.


Khan-Broner


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

Khan had the nerve to say if Algieri had fought like that he would have beaten Pacquiao. He's almost as detestable as Broner, completely deluded about their ability.

I've said it before and say it again, the improvement under Hunter is he basically holds a lot more and keeps his guard up more often, that's it. He hasn't beaten ANYONE since the smaller Garcia whooped him

Kell knocks Amir out. Haymon has done everything to put Khan in with feather fisted fighters, it's such a transparent career path. And it's up to Khan to do his best in bogging up substandard opponents, especially ones coming off a 12 round whitewash who kissed the canvas 6 times


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> I knew Algieri would give him problems. Khan struggles with taller, longer fighters.
> 
> This matchup -- a lose-lose one -- was always gonna' be difficult to campaign for Mayweather. People overlooked Algieri and didn't consider him a worthy opponent. Looking good against him was never going to be a simple task.


If Algeiri was going to trouble Khan, it should have been with range, movement, and angles. He did none of those things and basically walked Khan down with his feather fists, showing no respect to a supposed elite fighter. Algieri gave him the perfect opportunity to look special and he failed because he isn't.


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

Floyd has absolutely nothing to worry about after last night's performance.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Leo said:


> Holy shit. He uppercut some Down's Syndrome into Algieri.


He got a nice one on Khan


----------



## RDJ (Jun 27, 2012)

Khan looked bad, his plan backfired. Algieri on the other hand looked really good, and this is coming from someone who used to hate Algieri. He was aggressive and made it a fight worth watching. I had it a draw myself, the guy deserves a rematch. John David Jackson did a good job on him, he looked far less clueless. No movement for no reason, putting a bit more power in his punches. Good work.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> If Algeiri was going to trouble Khan, it should have been with range, movement, and angles. He did none of those things and basically walked Khan down with his feather fists, showing no respect to a supposed elite fighter. Algieri gave him the perfect opportunity to look special and he failed because he isn't.


But he did give him trouble with the range. Every time he hurt him it was with those long right hands which Khan, leaning away and chin up, didn't see reaching him.

Khan isn't an elite fighter, by the way. Very few in that division, other Mayweather and Pac, are.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> I also thought those cards were shitty, Algeri deserved better. I gave Algeri 1,3,4,5,10,12...and had it a draw but still expected Khan to get the nod, but 117-111, bullshit...that's retard shit.


I didn't keep a round-by-round scorecard, but I thought Algieri won the last couple of rounds and that may have been enough to give him a draw as well.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

I had it 115-113 for Amir but I think a draw is reasonable.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Also Khan has a terrible chin. Dude was hurt a few times by light hitting Algieri.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Missed the fight. Just watching it now. So proud of Algieri after just watching the first round. Guy knew what he had to do to win the fight and went out there and tried to do it. Not a lot of fighters are not smart enough, or even honest enough to themselves to give themselves the best chance by changing something that they do. He's tough, smart fighter mentally. To me it proves he's more insightful about boxing than what you might have imagined after the blowout against Pac. I don't know how the fight unfolds but Chris was keen enough to know he wasn't going to be able to box from the outside and completely readjusted his temperament & style for the fight. It's kind of amazing to see him know what he had to press Khan and try and make him uncomfortable. Noticed Algieri's a little slower on the front-foot though, but still the right mentality/approach. 

I found it funny though when the commentators said Algeri thinks Khan's a sprinter. Maybe that means more frontrunner mentally rather than taking it literally like I did when I first heard it.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Think the fight showed Khan is still the same flawed fighter that relies on his physical gifts. Not too surprising. Algieri's range and length definitely allowed him to land shots and exploit the pulling back a little. I do not think the fight indicates Khan has no chance against Mayweather. Mayweather is infinitely better than Algieri but wouldn't fight with the motor Algieri did. Khan could get countered badly, and you worry about the durability but Floyd doesn't really punch in-between the punches all that much. He makes Khan look amateurish a lot but if Khan has stronger legs and can take enough the punches he'll get tagged with then he can still flurry and keep Floyd in defense mode. 

The problem is I don't know if Floyd respects Khan. So he keeps him in the center, Khan wails quickly at a lot of air and hits shoulder and gets discouraged from throwing. I'm still far more interested in seeing it than Floyd against green Thurman. 

Brooks stops Khan probably.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> But he did give him trouble with the range. Every time he hurt him it was with those long right hands which Khan, leaning away and chin up, didn't see reaching him.
> 
> Khan isn't an elite fighter, by the way. Very few in that division, other Mayweather and Pac, are.


I do agree with you. I was noting that to my friend I was watching it with. Khan was doing certain maneuvers and defending as if he was fighting a shorter fighters and in return getting hit. Then I remembered he lost to Prescott and Peterson who are both pretty tall. Khan actually did his best work imo who he was up close, but I know that's such a big risk


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I don't think you could reasonably score it a draw. 5 would be generous I think. The first 3 rounds, Khan won but Algieri was doing better than expected so it created the feeling that he was getting the better of it. Then he won the next two, just one or two more, and the last round. He would often land the best punch of the round then not much else. He put on a great performance but I don't see 6 rounds he won. I agreed with Farhood's scoring.



bballchump11 said:


> I do agree with you. I was noting that to my friend I was watching it with. Khan was doing certain maneuvers and defending as if he was fighting a shorter fighters and in return getting hit. Then I remembered he lost to Prescott and Peterson who are both pretty tall. Khan actually did his best work imo who he was up close, but I know that's such a big risk


Right, he was doing things like pulling away at an angle leaning back and Algieri could still reach him over the shoulders. Virgil was right to tell Khan to stay in the pocket. I think they were totally thrown off by Algieri's Peterson impression and were expecting to box evenly and pull off Paulie part 2 (just like I did).


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

The fact is Khan has ALWAYS been mostly attributes. Without his speed, he's just a fighter with a glass jaw, average power, and low ring IQ.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

7-5 Khan or something.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Right, he was doing things like pulling away at an angle leaning back and Algieri could still reach him over the shoulders. Virgil was right to tell Khan to stay in the pocket. I think they were totally thrown off by Algieri's Peterson impression and were expecting to box evenly and pull off Paulie part 2 (just like I did).


Yeah I know it surprised Khan when he would pull away like that or be somewhat out of range and still get hit. I think we all got surprised at how Algieri fought. Khan said it as well post fight. They still should have prepared a little better though


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah I know it surprised Khan when he would pull away like that or be somewhat out of range and still get hit. I think we all got surprised at how Algieri fought. Khan said it as well post fight. They still should have prepared a little better though


Yeah I can understand being thrown off by the opponent doing the opposite of what was anticipated but it's not good enough an excuse on its own. A complete fighter should be able to call upon skills they have in the toolbox regardless of the situation. And sadly, Khan is still not there at 28, and might never be.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah I can understand being thrown off by the opponent doing the opposite of what was anticipated but it's not good enough an excuse on its own. A complete fighter should be able to call upon skills they have in the toolbox regardless of the situation. And sadly, Khan is still not there at 28, and might never be.


I don't think anyone expected him to look so mediocre though

He loss to DANI but looked better prior to getting his azz laid out


----------



## Someguy101 (Jun 4, 2013)

VG_Addict said:


> The fact is Khan has ALWAYS been mostly attributes. Without his speed, he's just a fighter with a glass jaw, average power, and low ring IQ.


Exactly!

This is what I keep saying. Khan has speed, speed goes as you age. It also doesn't help when a trainer takes away that attribute and tries to work on other things.

I fear Khan's one of those fighters that has had so many trainers with so many styles he doesn't know have a defacto style to fight with anymore. Jack of all trades master of none.

I think this is also why he's ducking Brook - he knows.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I don't think anyone expected him to look so mediocre though
> 
> He loss to DANI but looked better prior to getting his azz laid out


I agree, he looked mediocre.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Those of you saying he's all speed are being simple. He's not elite but nobody becomes champion on pure attributes. That's laughable. That's not how boxing works. Being fast doesn't mean you'll beat experienced boxers. Nor does just being tough or strong or big or a big hitter.


----------



## Someguy101 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Those of you saying he's all speed are being simple. He's not elite but nobody becomes champion on pure attributes. That's laughable. That's not how boxing works. Being fast doesn't mean you'll beat experienced boxers. Nor does just being tough or strong or big or a big hitter.


RJJ.


----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

I think that Kahn could steal a decision against Mayweather. If Floyd were to lose I want it to be legitimate against a great fighter.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Someguy101 said:


> RJJ.


Perfect example, the most common reason for such dumb statements. This isn't a video game. Natural attributes will never be principal reasons for a world class fighter's success .


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I think we all got surprised at how Algieri fought.


I was at ringside for a few of Algieri's fights early in his career (we're both from Long Island), and the way that he fought last night is actually typical of how he used to fight. It seems that he transitioned into a more defensive boxer as he stepped up his opposition, but if Khan was so completely "surprised" to see Algieri revert back to his earlier style (especially since the general consensus was that Algieri couldn't win a boxing match), then he clearly didn't do his homework.

Also, as someone else mentioned, Khan relies a lot on having a height advantage and seems a bit at a loss when he doesn't have it. That's why I think he would always have trouble beating a fighter like Breidis Prescott, regardless of how many times Prescott loses to other fighters.

Incidentally, did anyone else notice Khan scoring his best blow of the fight after it was over - an elbow to the face as Algieri was coming up behind him to congratulate him? :lol:


----------



## Someguy101 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Perfect example, the most common reason for such dumb statements. This isn't a video game. Natural attributes will never be principal reasons for a world class fighter's success .


Explain how when his speed went so did his wins then? Floyd is the perfect of how skill > natural attributes.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> He loss to DANI but looked better prior to getting his azz laid out


He's also been a lot less daring in his selection of opposition since being laid out.

At one point, he was fighting guys like Maidana, Judah, Peterson, and Garcia (all solid punchers) in quick succession, and was turned down for a fight by Tim Bradley.

Now he only fights light-hitters like Collazo, Alexander, and Algieri, and himself has turned down Bradley.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I do agree with you. I was noting that to my friend I was watching it with. Khan was doing certain maneuvers and defending as if he was fighting a shorter fighters and in return getting hit. Then I remembered he lost to Prescott and Peterson who are both pretty tall. *Khan actually did his best work imo who he was up close, but I know that's such a big risk*


Glad I wasn't the only one who noticed! Khan looked safer and more impressing when standing his ground punching on the inside (never thought I'd ever say that about him). So it was frustrating to see him back up and give ground - because Algieri was thriving off it.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Someguy101 said:


> Explain how when his speed went so did his wins then? Floyd is the perfect of how skill > natural attributes.


If anything his speed is one thing that stayed consistent. Even so, if you remove an attribute, a fighter fighting their whole career with it will be affected by it. That doesn't mean it's the main thing that brought them success. You can't stick some fast-twitch muscled kid or heavy handed guy in the ring and expect him to thrive based on that. It's never the principal attribute. That's not how boxing works.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Glad I wasn't the only one who noticed! Khan looked safer and more impressing when standing his ground punching on the inside (never thought I'd ever say that about him). So it was frustrating to see him back up and give ground - because Algieri was thriving off it.


I noticed he was far better on the inside but other than that I don't know if Amir just never expected Algieri to fight like that.
There was one point (I'm thinking between 8 and 9 but might be wrong) where Amir looked fairly distressed in that way his trainer is talking but you know the fighter isn't hearing him.
I felt if Khan did well last night he was entitled to demand that Haymon tells him if he's to approach Ramadan with a Floyd fight in the bag but now I think he needs to think about Brook earlier than planned because that fight did more for Algieri than Khan.
And I had Khan-Brook a real pick em but not now.Does Amir risk a dangerous fight if he doesn't get Floyd knowing that a loss improves Kell's negotiating powers.
I just felt Amir would step up last night given what was at stake.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

And Khan got an absolutely clean left(I think) flush on Algieri's chin and he hardly blinked.
I always worried he was losing power at 140 but felt if the extra pounds at 147 helped his punch resistance but you have a big problem if you're landing fast,clean combos and the opponent walks straight through them.
I could actually see Porter beating Khan now and given there's no way he'll go back to 140,there's trouble at t'mill.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Sittin Sonny said:


> He's also been a lot less daring in his selection of opposition since being laid out.
> 
> At one point, he was fighting guys like Maidana, Judah, Peterson, and Garcia (all solid punchers) in quick succession, and was turned down for a fight by Tim Bradley.
> 
> Now he only fights light-hitters like Collazo, Alexander, and Algieri, and himself has turned down Bradley.


yes it has largely been smoke & mirrors for Amir since then


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I don't think you could reasonably score it a draw. 5 would be generous I think. The first 3 rounds, Khan won but Algieri was doing better than expected so it created the feeling that he was getting the better of it. Then he won the next two, just one or two more, and the last round. He would often land the best punch of the round then not much else. He put on a great performance but I don't see 6 rounds he won. I agreed with Farhood's scoring.
> 
> Right, he was doing things like pulling away at an angle leaning back and Algieri could still reach him over the shoulders. Virgil was right to tell Khan to stay in the pocket. I think they were totally thrown off by Algieri's Peterson impression and were expecting to box evenly and pull off Paulie part 2 (just like I did).


I don't see how anyone scored the first forn Khan, it was basically an even round until Algeri damn near dropped him, I admit I only watched it once but feel that was a clear Algeri round.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> I don't see how anyone scored the first forn Khan, it was basically an even round until Algeri damn near dropped him, I admit I only watched it once but feel that was a clear Algeri round.


I'll give it another look eventually. I remember it being more like Algieri caught him with a huge shot, then Khan recovered the round.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I noticed he was far better on the inside but other than that I don't know if Amir just never expected Algieri to fight like that.
> There was one point (I'm thinking between 8 and 9 but might be wrong) where Amir looked fairly distressed in that way his trainer is talking but you know the fighter isn't hearing him.
> I felt if Khan did well last night he was entitled to demand that Haymon tells him if he's to approach Ramadan with a Floyd fight in the bag but now I think he needs to think about Brook earlier than planned because that fight did more for Algieri than Khan.
> And I had Khan-Brook a real pick em but not now.Does Amir risk a dangerous fight if he doesn't get Floyd knowing that a loss improves Kell's negotiating powers.
> I just felt Amir would step up last night given what was at stake.


Agree with this. He needs Brook. It makes sense.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Something I noticed with Amir is a severe lack of composure. Virgil yelled at him in the corner multiple timez for zoning out and not listening to instructions


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Something I noticed with Amir is a severe lack of composure. Virgil yelled at him in the corner multiple timez for zoning out and not listening to instructions


Clear sign of a fighter in distress mate.
Reminded me of Dawson in the corner v Ward.Scully was talking but no one was home and that's how Khan was (albeit much briefer) on Friday.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Something I noticed with Amir is a severe lack of composure. Virgil yelled at him in the corner multiple timez for zoning out and not listening to instructions


yeah I was mentioning that to my friend also that Khan has awful mental focus. You can see that he knows what to do sometimes, but just like you said "zones out" and gets clipped with a punch. I think that's why he clinches so much also because he just wants to take a mental break


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I was mentioning that to my friend also that Khan has awful mental focus. You can see that he knows what to do sometimes, but just like you said "zones out" and gets clipped with a punch. I think that's why he clinches so much also because he just wants to take a mental break


And by contrast he's at his best when totally sharp, like the Paulie fight or the Zab fight; he never took his eyes off his opponent because they were so fast he couldn't afford to. It seems like Algieri pressuring Amir made him go into his own version of boxing mode which seems to include resetting over and over instead of taking what you're given.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> And by contrast he's at his best when totally sharp, like the Paulie fight or the Zab fight; he never took his eyes off his opponent because they were so fast he couldn't afford to. It seems like Algieri pressuring Amir made him go into his own version of boxing mode which seems to include resetting over and over instead of taking what you're given.


good points and that probably alludes to why he has these inconsistent showings so often.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> And by contrast he's at his best when totally sharp, like the Paulie fight or the Zab fight; he never took his eyes off his opponent because they were so fast he couldn't afford to. It seems like Algieri pressuring Amir made him go into his own version of boxing mode which seems to include resetting over and over instead of taking what you're given.


perhaps khan wasnt at his best because he over trained by having a 14 week camp

http://www.boxingscene.com/khan-admits-physical-issues-overtraining-algieri--91740

even though the fight was announced just eight weeks before may 29th

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ri-announced-date-comments-reaction-for-fight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/605482309857505280


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Khan needs to dump virgils pedo ass. 

Angulo sucked, Mayfield sucked, that supper middleweight who degale ko'd sucked, andre berthoe sucks, abnar mares looked like shit under him. 

He's one of them mofos who speaks a lot but says a little.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> good points and that probably alludes to why he has these inconsistent showings so often.


He's looked much better against guys who are straight up boxers, in the technical sense ala' Judah, Malignaggi, and Alexander. What do you think? The ones who apply a lot of pressure seem to be his achilles heal, like versus Prescott, Diaz, Algieri, and Maidana. Although Garcia is the fight that doesn't exactly follow that suit.

@*Bogotazo* What do you think?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> He's looked much better against guys who are straight up boxers, in the technical sense ala' Judah, Malignaggi, and Alexander. What do you think? The ones who apply a lot of pressure seem to be his achilles heal, like versus Prescott, Diaz, Algieri, and Maidana. Although Garcia is the fight that doesn't exactly follow that suit.
> 
> @*Bogotazo* What do you think?


Yep, he can always beat a boxer to the punch with his jab, and the sheer speed throws their timing of and discourages their offense. But pressure renders this element ineffective, since a guy coming forward with earmuffs on knows the risks and is willing to walk through them.

Garcia is an outlier because of his particular style of counter-punching. A boxer isn't always a counter-puncher. Paulie, Alexander, are more outside type fighters. Judah is a counter-puncher but is also known to work behind a jab at times and move a bit. Khan was able to take away from them what they did best, by doing it better and faster. But Garcia's style heavily incorporates ducking down and winging punches outside of one's view. Khan seems to have poor peripheral vision and gave up his height coming forward so often, not to mention Garcia has solid power, so it was a recipe for disaster in hindsight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> He's looked much better against guys who are straight up boxers, in the technical sense ala' Judah, Malignaggi, and Alexander. What do you think? The ones who apply a lot of pressure seem to be his achilles heal, like versus Prescott, Diaz, Algieri, and Maidana. Although Garcia is the fight that doesn't exactly follow that suit.
> 
> @*Bogotazo* What do you think?


yeah that's true as well. Also when he fights those pressure guys, it'll make him fold more mentally which I think magnifies his lack of focus.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Khan may have fast hands, he's a slow thinker.
If he's put under pressure he can't think fast enough and his mind will be all over the place

Edit:And now I see Bball posted practically the same 15 minutes earlier... :sad5


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yep, he can always beat a boxer to the punch with his jab, and the sheer speed throws their timing of and discourages their offense. But pressure renders this element ineffective, since a guy coming forward with earmuffs on knows the risks and is willing to walk through them.
> 
> Garcia is an outlier because of his particular style of counter-punching. A boxer isn't always a counter-puncher. Paulie, Alexander, are more outside type fighters. Judah is a counter-puncher but is also known to work behind a jab at times and move a bit. Khan was able to take away from them what they did best, by doing it better and faster. But Garcia's style heavily incorporates ducking down and winging punches outside of one's view. Khan seems to have poor peripheral vision and gave up his height coming forward so often, not to mention Garcia has solid power, so it was a recipe for disaster in hindsight.





bballchump11 said:


> yeah that's true as well. Also when he fights those pressure guys, it'll make him fold more mentally which I think magnifies his lack of focus.


Exactly how I see it. Thank you gents. As much as Khan likes to boast about his punch resistance, his actions in the ring tells me he's not as confident as he says. Like there's a bit in the back of his head that sort of scares him if hit flush. That mentality will always hold him back some.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Also another thing to note.... 

Algieri could've been a great fighter if he had the physical attributed of someone like Khan. The way he adjusted in the fight and adapted round after round I kept thinking imagine he had Khans speed/power


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Exactly how I see it. Thank you gents. As much as Khan likes to boast about his punch resistance, his actions in the ring tells me he's not as confident as he says. Like there's a bit in the back of his head that sort of scares him if hit flush. That mentality will always hold him back some.


I think it's more like he gets flustered. Some fighters just hate being crowded. I know I do. Khan exchanges enough that it's not so much about the fear of getting hit (like maybe Ortiz), but more just discomfort and flustering and agitation. Kind of like Lara in the Canelo fight.


----------

